# 98 Maxima - EGR issues and car shudders at idle



## ezmaxima (Jun 1, 2007)

I bought my Nissan Maxima 1998 SE at 107k miles from the first owner and it now has 140k miles on it. Recently, when the check engine light came on, I took it to the dealer and they said the knock sensor was bad and the EGR ports needed cleaning. I had them clean the EGR, but did not replace the knock sensor. The check engine light went off, but for the next week, the car would occasionally shudder slightly at low speeds (parking) and at idling – with the transmission in drive. It was less perceptible in park. I took it back to the dealer, but they said they were not able to detect anything.

Its been a couple of weeks and 500 odd miles after I got the EGR ports cleaned, and now the shuddering is distinct and happens almost constantly - also the check engine light is back on. The car starts sluggishly when I turn the ignition. Sometimes, it does not’t start at all as if the battery is bad, but it is not - I checked. 

Even now, I can feel the shuddering only at low speeds and idling – driving it at moderate and high speeds there is no problem. The idling rpm is not too high (below 1000) but when I keep the car started and step out, I can hear the exhaust in spurts rather than a continuous stream. I am worried I am doing damage to my car engine – what should be my course of action? I know 140k miles is way too young for a 98 Maxima. Please help!!


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Could be either 2 problems. The 1st, which sounds like this is the problem, is you could have a bad injector not firing. So what you are feeling is a misfire at idle.
2nd and probably not the problem, you could have a bad ignition coil?
If you took it to a Nissan dealership, they should have found the problem cause these are common problems with these Maximas...


----------



## ezmaxima (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks Metro273,
When I mentioned to the dealer this issue, they asked me to bring it back cos they thought it might be due to the EGR port decarbonation not being done right and some carbon still sticking around. But that was a week ago when they said they could not detect anything. Now the shudder is stronger - so Im sure detecting it wont be an issue. But I will ask them about these two issues also - the injector and the ignition coil. I will post here what they find. Thanks again.


----------



## 98MaxRich (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Ez, 

I'm wondering what the outcome of your issue was with the low speed and idle shutter? 

I'm having the exact same issue after changing my spark plugs. The car was running perfectly before that though, I just changed the plugs since it's been about 80,000 miles since they were last changed. 

The car started running like crap right after that, doing the exact same things that yours is doing. 

My mechanic found one of the springs inside the coil was bent over, so that was causing #1 to misfire which the computer said too. It was good on the ride to work, then coming home it was doing it again, though much less overall. But same thing, little power, hear the sputter out the exhaust, hesitation and I worry about damaging the engine. 

I made one other mistake though with mine, in that it's been so long since I last changed the plugs that I mistakenly took out the fuel injector thinking it was the spark plug wire. I forgot that the first three were under the engine cover. 

The computer shows no codes now and the check engine light is off, but still getting the hesitation. All I did with the injector was to take it out, realized my error, then put it back in. I can't beleive that could have damaged it but who knows. Since someone mentioned that coils and the fuel injector as a possible reason, I was wondering what ever happened with your issue. The fact that I've checked everything with the ignition and coils and I'm still having the issue is leading me to beleive more that it's that fuel injector that somehow got messed up simply by me taking it out then putting it back. 

If you could tell me what your solution was....hoping that you found the solution I would really appreciate the help!!. 

Thanks!!

Rich


----------



## Akito (Jan 2, 2008)

Not ezmaxima, but I think I can offer some help.
I doubt it's your fuel injector, but just to be safe, place the tip of a screwdriver against the injector and the handle against your ear. If you hear a ticking (or clicking) sound of the fuel injector opening and closing, then it's fine and don't worry about it.
Ignition coils are your best bet in the car hesitation and studdering. My Maxima was the same too, until finally the computer threw a code saying Number 5 misfire. Replaced the coil and it's all better now, except another one is now acting up. (Replaced 2, now have 4 more to replace. Mechanic friend says do it one at a time, if it isn't broken, don't fix it.)


----------



## 98MaxRich (Jan 5, 2008)

*EGR issues and car shudders at idle'*

Hi Akito, 

Thanks a lot for your reply!!

I took off the coils last night and make sure the springs were straight. My mechanic found one of them bent around the spark plug. It was better after I checked the rest though, but still sputtering. He found the code for #1 misfire, that's when he found the bent spring and the codes vanished after that. Ran good for a day, then started up again on my way home from work. 

Today it was pretty good overall. He thinks that the fuel injectors got dirty somehow when I took it out. I didn't think so though because the car was running peeerfectly before I changed the plugs. I always use super fuel and put Marvel Mystery oil in often and the car loves that stuff. 

Since it started when I changed the plugs, I guess that fact that I removed the coils just threw it out. Kind of like when rust is the only thing holding something together, if you clean the rust, you could destroy the object. 

Thanks, I'll try just replacing them one at a time and see how that works since they are expensive. 





Akito said:


> Not ezmaxima, but I think I can offer some help.
> I doubt it's your fuel injector, but just to be safe, place the tip of a screwdriver against the injector and the handle against your ear. If you hear a ticking (or clicking) sound of the fuel injector opening and closing, then it's fine and don't worry about it.
> Ignition coils are your best bet in the car hesitation and studdering. My Maxima was the same too, until finally the computer threw a code saying Number 5 misfire. Replaced the coil and it's all better now, except another one is now acting up. (Replaced 2, now have 4 more to replace. Mechanic friend says do it one at a time, if it isn't broken, don't fix it.)


----------



## 98MaxRich (Jan 5, 2008)

Akito said:


> Not ezmaxima, but I think I can offer some help.
> I doubt it's your fuel injector, but just to be safe, place the tip of a screwdriver against the injector and the handle against your ear. If you hear a ticking (or clicking) sound of the fuel injector opening and closing, then it's fine and don't worry about it.
> Ignition coils are your best bet in the car hesitation and studdering. My Maxima was the same too, until finally the computer threw a code saying Number 5 misfire. Replaced the coil and it's all better now, except another one is now acting up. (Replaced 2, now have 4 more to replace. Mechanic friend says do it one at a time, if it isn't broken, don't fix it.)


Akito, 

Just wanted to let you know that it was a bad #1 coil. I got a whole set on Ebay for what it would cost to get a single brand new one, but it was a cheap way to investigate. As soon as I swapped it out, car is running like a dream with the other work I did to it. 
I put splitfire plugs in there and it's flying, quieter, better mileage, starting up better, quieter...better then when I first got it. I have 5 spares now in case the others go too. 

Thanks a lot for your help!!


----------



## Akito (Jan 2, 2008)

Good to hear. I wish I had money to replace all of them at once...
Being a broke college student sucks... >.<


----------



## realmccoy_ucf (Mar 15, 2008)

*Same problem...*

I have the same problem. I thought it was my spark plugs, but in the process of taking out the coils to replace the plugs the firewall-side-middle-cylinder coil boot broke off and fell back in! What a pain it was getting it out!

I could see the problem was the cracked boot allowed air in which corroded the spring and there is probably not a good connection. I decided to order just the wireset (the part south of the ignition coil) because it is only $15 on Autozone's website.

I however have no instructions on "pluging in" the wireset into the coil...is it easy? Does anyone have any instructions? The Haynes manual doesn't mention it.

I just ordered it so I will keep you guys updated on how the process goes.

Thanks,

Ryan


----------

